# 75,000-200,000 Mile Citibank Aadvantage Card Signup Bonus



## ailin (Oct 28, 2010)

Saw this here:
http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2154300

I just applied and got the offer verified by the CSR.  WOW!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 29, 2010)

*appreciate this*

We are looking to ditch our amex gold and go with an AA amex.  I've seen 40k + companion ticket offered but this is the best thus far because those xtra 35k miles ought to give us a r/t plus.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 29, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We are looking to ditch our amex gold and go with an AA amex. I've seen 40k + companion ticket offered but this is the best thus far because those xtra 35k miles ought to give us a r/t plus.


This would be good for the bonus, but for ongoing spending you might want to look at the Starwood AmEx.  You earn 1 Starpoint per dollar spent, but you can transfer Starpoints to AA (and many other airlines) and get 1.25 miles per Starpoint (when you transfer in multiples of 20k Starpoints).


----------



## Dottie (Oct 29, 2010)

Allin I really want to thank you.  I have been following the AA offers on FT for a while but figured no way would I qualify.  I have had too many AA cards over the years but after your post, did some reading and figured I might as well try it.  Well, just got approved for the 75K miles and I am thrilled.  DH will probably apply tomorrow. We have really been enjoying the 200K BA miles we got early this year, but now it was time for more.  Thanks again.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 29, 2010)

I churned these cards for about 350k miles in 2008 and 2009, but all of my applications have been denied (for having a card previously) since then.  I'll give it one more try before these offers expire this weekend, but I'm not expecting to get approved.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 30, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> I churned these cards for about 350k miles in 2008 and 2009, but all of my applications have been denied (for having a card previously) since then.  I'll give it one more try before these offers expire this weekend, but I'm not expecting to get approved.


Yeah, I'm not sure I even want to apply. I've been turned down for my last few Amex applications, so I'm not sure applying is even worth the (small) ding to my credit rating.

350k miles!!! I'm impressed!  I didn't do anywhere near that well.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 30, 2010)

Someone on one of my other travel forums said that he attended a seminar given by someone from FlyerTalk who said his goal at the end of the session was for everyone in attendance to earn 1 million miles via such offers, in the next year!  My friend is well on his way


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 30, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> This would be good for the bonus, but for ongoing spending you might want to look at the Starwood AmEx.  You earn 1 Starpoint per dollar spent, but you can transfer Starpoints to AA (and many other airlines) and get 1.25 miles per Starpoint (when you transfer in multiples of 20k Starpoints).



I just signed up for a Starwood # mid-month when I stayed at the Westin St. Francis, because I have read so many positives about Starwood points on this forum.  

I'll see if there are any current offers for new enrollees.  Thanks!


----------



## Dottie (Oct 30, 2010)

The Starwood card has been an excellent value.  I am not sure tho if we will continue it now that they have raised the fee to $65.  I had once gotten one with the 10,000 point award.  This year the 30,000 point offer really enticed me to try it again.  I was pleasantly surprised to get the 30000 points.  It never hurts to try.


----------



## joe-holiday (Oct 30, 2010)

*75,000 miles*

Im in. I had to get an American Advantage # first . 
75,000 miles = Free trip to Buenos Aires
That saves me minimum $1000


----------



## exyeh (Oct 31, 2010)

I was trying to tell my daughter to apply but I don't know if she can be approved because her credit score is somewhere in 700 (she's 24)(and she will find the score tomorrow) Does anybody know how much the score is needed? or would she be approved? (She works part time since college and full time for 2 1/2 years)? Thanks.


----------



## scotlass (Oct 31, 2010)

How do I know that this is a legitimate offer?  I called citibank and they had no knowledge of this.  I am concerned about going to the webiste and filling in the personal info.  Any thoughts?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 31, 2010)

scotlass said:


> How do I know that this is a legitimate offer?  I called citibank and they had no knowledge of this.  I am concerned about going to the webiste and filling in the personal info.  Any thoughts?



DH had the same concerns and decided not to apply via that website link.  We are going to hold off for awhile since my AMEX doesn't renew til July and we won't need to replace it til shortly before the $150 fee comes due.

Maybe there will be a Starwoods bonus offer in the interim!


----------



## NJDave (Oct 31, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> DH had the same concerns and decided not to apply via that website link.  We are going to hold off for awhile since my AMEX doesn't renew til July and we won't need to replace it til shortly before the $150 fee comes due.
> 
> Maybe there will be a Starwoods bonus offer in the interim!





Found this link on the internet.  Did anyone try to confirm the application after it was submitted?

http://www.moneystasher.com/citibank-aadvantage-bonus/


----------



## NJDave (Oct 31, 2010)

I found the discussion on Flyertalk.  I thought they would know best if it was legitimate.  They indicate that the offer is real and provide links (see the posts around #65) 

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/milesbuzz/1110784-american-airlines-card-75-000-sign-up-bonus-5.html


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 31, 2010)

Just my 2¢:  When I first saw this thread I applied, and was approved.  I called Citibank shortly afterwards, and they confirmed I had been approved for the card, and that the miles bonus was as listed on the page.  So it seems to be real.  

Dave


----------



## winger (Oct 31, 2010)

This is real.


----------



## tashamen (Nov 3, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for this - I just happened to see it over the weekend, and signed up and was approved for the AmEx.  I already have a Cit AA Mastercard, so went for the AmEx but wasn't quite clear as to whether I would be approved since I have that other card.

This will be a great bonus!


----------



## jules54 (Nov 6, 2010)

Please post if you have a recent thread for high mile bonus credit cards since this has expired. Thank you thank you for posting this thread. I just received a citicard for 50,000 miles, but applied for hubby and he got the 75,000 mile visa. Saw the post on Oct. 31 what luck. 
I have some friends and family members that want this card, but cant find the right link.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 6, 2010)

fly4.citicards.com looks like it is good through 2/28/11 for 75k if you spend $4k.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 6, 2010)

Hubby and I each applied for two cards last Sunday evening and received the credit cards in the mail yesterday. We will take the TUG cruise to NZ and AU in Jan, 2012. These miles will come really handy for two 1st class tickets.
Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## ailin (Nov 6, 2010)

Just wanted to add that there is a lot of information on the SlickDeals and FlyerTalk threads about this.  It appears that you can apply for both the Visa and AmEx if you do it within 30 minutes of each other (I've also read on the same day).  The deal is supposed to be for first-time Citi/AA card members, but it seems that you can have a current or cancelled Citi/AA Mastercard.  Also some people whose last application was 18 months or more are getting approved - there are varying reports of this time frame.  Of course this is just what people have reported and nothing is guaranteed, YMMV.

My personal experience is current Citi/AA Mastercard that I've had for many years, applied for both Visa and AmEx within 30 minutes of each other.  Both approved and cards received.  My husband had an Citi/AA Amex from a little over a year ago that he cancelled about a month ago, he was denied.

Good luck everyone and enjoy the miles!


----------



## winger (Nov 6, 2010)

winger said:


> This is real.



Just got my AmEx (yesterday) and VISA (today).  Already started using my AmEx !


----------



## winger (Nov 6, 2010)

scotlass said:


> How do I know that this is a legitimate offer?  I called citibank and they had no knowledge of this.  I am concerned about going to the webiste and filling in the personal info.  Any thoughts?


You would have known this was a legit offer by many ways (like the website the application is on).  This is the information world, you really should no longer be concerned (beyond reason that is) about posting personal information. It's already out there   For example, we just had our Discover Card # stolen - even though we have not used it in three years and it's been locked up in a safety deposit box all that time. (That did not keep me from applying for these cards or making two purchases online last week on Amazon) 

BTW, don't expect phone reps to know every promo their company has - I would venture to guess most reps only work for a paycheck.


----------



## Dottie (Nov 6, 2010)

Card came today.   I called citi to confirm that I had received it and the rep verified that I would be getting the 75K miles.  I think I will celebrate by booking business class to Europe for a cruise.  It will be the first and probably only time we don't fly coach.  I have read that the AA business class seats are narrower than some and beds are horizontal not flat, but it sure will be fun to try.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 6, 2010)

Just to be sure I understand this promo and the bonus miles they give. If I get both the Visa and AmEx, I will get 75,000 miles per card if I spend $4,000 on each card within 6 months of approval. Is that correct?


----------



## LisaH (Nov 7, 2010)

That's my understanding, Pat, although you only needed to spend $1500 within 6 months to quality for the 75'K bonus miles a week ago.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 7, 2010)

I ended up getting both the personal VISA and business VISA and they've confirmed that both are eligible for the 75k miles bonus with spending at $1,500 in the first 6 mos.  I also have both cards tied to the same (new) AAdvantage miles account.

All that's left to do is spend the $3,000 (the easy part) and figure out where to spend the 150k miles . . . Hawaii (for two) . . . or several trips to Alaska :whoopie:


----------



## winger (Nov 7, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> ...
> 
> All that's left to do is spend the $3,000 (the easy part) and figure out where to spend the 150k miles . . . Hawaii (for two) . . . or several trips to Alaska :whoopie:


Aaaagh. Agonies of life : )

150k may equate for four (or close to) rt tix to hawaii in coach or 4 rt tix to Orlando or DC (with left over pts)


----------



## jules54 (Nov 7, 2010)

I could not take advantage of this offer last week, but my husband could. I got the 50,000 miles bonus card a few weeks ago. I spent the 750.00 it required and the card closed and the miles have already posted to my account. Just when I thought I wouldn't be flying American anymore they really make it worth my while.
Glad to see so many long time frequent tug posters got to take advantage of this offer. That is why Tug works so great.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 8, 2010)

winger said:


> Aaaagh. Agonies of life : )
> 
> 150k may equate for four (or close to) rt tix to hawaii in coach or 4 rt tix to Orlando or DC (with left over pts)



LOL I must admit, 2 RT's to the UK/Ireland may also make the consideration list!


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 9, 2010)

150k is also enough miles for a OW150C award, which lets you fly up to 25k miles in Business class in a round the world trip (a value of up to $10k!).  It's way too involved to explain here, but see this thread on FlyerTalk for the definitive guide.

That's why we've been doing everything possible to earn AA miles.  I've accumulated enough for four OW150C tickets and almost enough for a fifth.


----------



## winger (Nov 9, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> 150k is also enough miles for a OW150C award, which lets you fly up to 25k miles in Business class in a round the world trip (a value of up to $10k!).  It's way too involved to explain here, but see this thread on FlyerTalk for the definitive guide.
> ...



Thanks for the guide -although generally, I find reading FT very 'deep' versus TUG.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 11, 2010)

Can you pay MF's on your TS and be considered part of your qualifying purchases or does it have to be from merchants?


----------



## winger (Nov 11, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Can you pay MF's on your TS and be considered part of your qualifying purchases or does it have to be from merchants?


I did not read all the fine print- but this is what I am going to do for my non-Marriott TS's (which I am using my Marriott VISA). I will knock out my 2 cards' $1500 in "no time" !


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 11, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Can you pay MF's on your TS and be considered part of your qualifying purchases or does it have to be from merchants?


That's a purchase.  Only things like cash advances or balance transfers wouldn't count.


----------



## patty5ia (Nov 11, 2010)

Is this offer still available?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 11, 2010)

patty5ia said:


> Is this offer still available?



Sorry, no . . . it expired on Sunday 10/31/10.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 11, 2010)

Just to offer my personal experience:  

I applied for the personal Visa, and got the "75000 miles with $1500 purchased" deal.  I specifically waited to get the card to use it to buy a new laptop and an iPad (Christmas _IS_ coming...)  Two days after that, the billing statemant date happened (those folks don't miss a beat, do they?) and the purchases showed up on the statement.  Three days after that I checked my AA account, and the 75K miles were already in my account.  That was fast!  I've already used the miles for tickets to NYC for next September.  Thank you, American!

Now, I'll pay off the card, close the account, and enjoy my "free" trip to NYC.   

Dave


----------



## Pat H (Nov 12, 2010)

patty5ia said:


> Is this offer still available?





Timeshare Von said:


> Sorry, no . . . it expired on Sunday 10/31/10.



Yes it is but you have to spend $4000 within 6 months.


----------



## winger (Nov 14, 2010)

Pat H said:


> Yes it is but you have to spend $4000 within 6 months.



Not a big deal for some - I think this alone could be some people's annual timeshare maintainence


----------



## Jwerking (Nov 24, 2010)

*Approved Online for Both Personal Cards*

Thank you Tuggers once again.  I just applied under the new offer and got approved for the VISA and American Express - did the application within 30 min as suggested by previous post.  However, the application for the business card did NOT go through - so we will see what happens.  

It is a lot more difficult using AA miles these days, but will be easier if I am flexible and with retirement on the horizon, that is possible. 

Joyce


----------



## Dottie (Nov 25, 2010)

Jwerking said:


> Thank you Tuggers once again.  I just applied under the new offer and got approved for the VISA and American Express - did the application within 30 min as suggested by previous post.  However, the application for the business card did NOT go through - so we will see what happens.
> 
> It is a lot more difficult using AA miles these days, but will be easier if I am flexible and with retirement on the horizon, that is possible.
> 
> Joyce



Way to go Joice


----------



## nalismom (Nov 26, 2010)

Be aware however that the $4000 has to be posted at the 6 month mark of when the card was approved NOT when you actually had in your hands and activated for it.

I just got off the phone with Citi since we activated several cards last week and Saturday we had already received $0 balance statements for a statement ending when we did not have the card yet let alone activated.  The rep explained that the cards were approved on Nov 11 so all qualifying purchases must be posted by May 11, 2011.  Not exactly a full 6 months of usage!


----------



## NJDave (Dec 24, 2010)

I found another 100K offer on Citibank's website.  50K miles after 2K spend, 25K miles additional if 10K spend year one and another 25K if 10K spend in year two.


http://creditcards.citicards.com/us...eenID=3001&cmp=ILC-2090206&venue=Citibank.com


----------



## winger (Dec 24, 2010)

NJDave said:


> I found another 100K offer on Citibank's website.  50K miles after 2K spend, 25K miles additional if 10K spend year one and another 25K if 10K spend in year two.
> 
> 
> http://creditcards.citicards.com/us...eenID=3001&cmp=ILC-2090206&venue=Citibank.com


This offer is too 'expensive' IMO.


----------



## winger (Dec 24, 2010)

winger said:


> This is real.


I have to admit versus the United offers I had to deal with the the past, this AA/Citi offer is awesome in terms of timeliness.

My bill ended a couple of days ago, and the 75k miles were in my AA account the next morning.  Nice job.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 24, 2010)

*Ditto*



winger said:


> I have to admit versus the United offers I had to deal with the the past, this AA/Citi offer is awesome in terms of timeliness.
> 
> My bill ended a couple of days ago, and the 75k miles were in my AA account the next morning.  Nice job.



Us, too.  Also impressed!  I just hope Hawaii is not excluded because they are segregated on my statement as 'Bonus miles'.


----------



## winger (Dec 24, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Us, too.  Also impressed!  I just hope Hawaii is not excluded because they are segregated on my statement as 'Bonus miles'.


Wasn't the answers to your concern about this answered last month ?    I think you are fine.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2010)

My personal card has already credited my AA acct with the 75k bonus.  We're working on the business card now . . . just another $300 to go


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> LOL I must admit, 2 RT's to the UK/Ireland may also make the consideration list!



And we have decided to do Ireland to include the ticket for my D-MIL.  I'll even have enough miles leftover for an AK ticket.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2010)

winger said:


> This offer is too 'expensive' IMO.



Especially since you'll have to pay for that renewal for year 2.  You can find easier ways to make another 25k in miles than renewing AND spending another $10k.


----------



## Robert D (Dec 25, 2010)

I got the 75K bonus miles for the Visa personal card with $1,500 of purchases. Can you still get 75K bonus miles for the Visa business or AMEX cards or has that ended? If it's still available, does anyone have a link to the offer?  Thanks.


----------



## lily28 (Dec 25, 2010)

I made the mistake of not applying for both cards the same day.  when I applied for the amex - aa card within a month of getting my aa visa card, I was denied because I already have the aa card.  I remember reading somewhere I can reapply within a certain timeframe but forgot the specifies.  does anyone know?  I really want more aa miles.  thanks


----------



## Pat H (Dec 27, 2010)

I applied for the Amex, Visa and a UA Chase card at the same time. The UA card offer was 50,000 miles after $250 in spending. I had to supply more info for the Amex since I had moved 2 months before. Chase called me to verify my info. All 3 were approved. Unfortunately none of the cards had arrived by the time I left for the holidays so I lost 3 weeks of spending.


----------



## fillde (Dec 27, 2010)

Go to the Miles Buzz section. Questions will be answered.http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/index.php


----------

